# Emoticons im Kmail?

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich nutze Kmail 4.8.1 und wenn ich selbst Smileys in die Mail einfüge, dann kann ich die als Emoticons sehen wenn die Mailantwort zurückkommt. Sind aber von Antwortschreiber die selben Smileys in der Nachricht enthalten, so werden die nicht in Emoticons umgewandelt, sondern als Smiley dargestellt. Ist das ein bekannter Bug oder ist bei mir was faul.

Frank

----------

## franzf

Ich tippe jetzt mal ganz ins Blaue auf folgende Konfiguration:

* Du hast in den Einstellungen "HTML Klartext bevorzugen" oder wie das heißt angemacht.

* Dein Freund schickt dir HTML-Mails, KMail ersetzt aber in HTML-Mails Smilys nicht durch Emoticons

* senden tust du aber per Plaintext

* die Antwort deines Freundes kommt wg. oben deshalb AUCH als PlaintText, weshalb die Smileys wieder ersetzt werden.

Ich denke, das geht so in Ordnung, denn normalerweise werden in HTML-Mails Bildchen eingebettet. Dann werden auch meist die Emoticons mitgeliefert.

----------

## deranonyme

Ist glaube ich nicht so. Das verrückte ist, wenn ich mir den Quelltext anzeigen lasse ist die ganze Mail, also inklusive der Rückantwort, plain. Zumindest kann ich keine Formatierungen erkennen.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Und in diesem plain Text werden die von mir versandten Smileys zu Emoticons, die empfangenen werden aber nicht umgewandelt. 

Ich dachte, dass KDE die in den Voreinstellungen vorhandenen Emoticons immer einsetzen würde, wenn KDE Programme die das unterstützen Smileys entdecken.

Frank

----------

## franzf

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Ist glaube ich nicht so.

 

Es geht hier nicht um Glauben, sondern um Programmeinstellungen, die man überprüfen kann  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Zumindest kann ich keine Formatierungen erkennen.

 

Ist die Nachricht länger? Scroll mal im Nachrichtenquelltext weiter runter. Die Nachricht wurde vielleicht als Multipart verschickt, enthält also einen Teil mit Angabe "Content-Type: text/plain;" und einen mit "Content-Type: text/html;"

 *Quote:*   

> Und in diesem plain Text werden die von mir versandten Smileys zu Emoticons. 

 

Also, in dem Editorfenster, das bei drücken von "v" aufgeht, werden emoticons angezeigt? Das tut es jetzt bei mir nicht...

----------

